# My Workshop



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Note: Thread Title changed from: "Air hose reel DIY (Re use project)" 


I need an air hose reel for my work shop.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I will try it tomorrow. .





















8


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Have you thought of adding a crank handle? Our plastic hose reel has one, and it makes winding the hose much easier.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Have you thought of adding a crank handle? Our plastic hose reel has one, and it makes winding the hose much easier.


Thank you so much for your great idea ToolAgnostic.. If i can find crank handle i will add.. Why not ??? Thanks again for your comment


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Faith - it is so good to see you here and not in the earthquake again !!
I responded to your thread about the last earthquake.
our thoughts, concerns and prayers go out to your fellow countrymen.

.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

faith michel said:


> Thank you so much for your great idea ToolAgnostic.. If i can find crank handle i will add.. Why not ??? Thanks again for your comment


Does the reel rotate around the center axis? All I meant was a narrow board with a fat dowel handle screwed to one end (so that the dowel can rotate), with the other end of the board screwed/glued to the white circle in the center. Nothing fancy.

P.S. I am pleased that you are here after that earthquake.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i'd use it as a rack to hold your hose, rather than a reel that you wind up
probably cheaper to buy one than to make the swivel


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Does the reel rotate around the center axis? All I meant was a narrow board with a fat dowel handle screwed to one end (so that the dowel can rotate), with the other end of the board screwed/glued to the white circle in the center. Nothing fancy.
> 
> P.S. I am pleased that you are here after that earthquake.
> 
> View attachment 420389


Thanks ToolAgnostic .. i am pleased too that i am here..
White circule cant rotate. . Black circule can rotate.. it will be simple..


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

_Ogre said:


> i'd use it as a rack to hold your hose, rather than a reel that you wind up
> probably cheaper to buy one than to make the swivel


You are right sir.. i can buy cheaper an air hose reel at local market.. but This is a diy project.. i am learning how is it work. .If i failed i can ise it for a rock hold my hose..


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I have an empty wall... i am making sandpapers boxes and orbit sander holder..


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I have a question .. What is meaning "P" forexample P220 P180 etc.. i am thinking it must be G220 G180
G=grit
P=?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

faith michel said:


> I have a question .. What is meaning "P" forexample P220 P180 etc.. i am thinking it must be G220 G180
> G=grit
> P=?


There are different organizations with standards for the abrasive grains in sandpaper and other grinding/abrasives applications. The European FEPA (Federation of European Producers of Abrasives) uses the "P" grading system, also known as ISO 6344.

I read once that "P" stands for "particle", but I would take that with a grain of sand.  I do not believe it, but I do not know why the letter "P" was chosen. FEPA uses letter "P" for coated abrasives standards, but they also use letter "F" for bonded abrasives, "D" for diamond, and "B" for cBN. For more about FEPA, see:
https://fepa-abrasives.org

I live in the US. Most of the sandpaper that I have bought in the last few years has the "P" grades, but some of it is without a "P". Around here, sandpaper without a "P" uses the CAMI system, a US standard.

FEPA and CAMI grit grade numbers (with and without the P, respectively) are similar, but not quite the same. For my own woodworking, I _pretend_ that they are the same, so that my head won't explode trying to remember which is which. Considering the quality of my woodworking, it does not seem to matter. You can find charts on the internet that show the different grade types and the differences between them. See:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandpaper#Grit_sizes

- - - - -
For others in the US:
When I got back into woodworking a few years ago, I bought a large assortment of Harbor Freight sandpaper just to get going, and regretted it ever since. I _do not_ recommend Harbor Freight sandpaper. It is poor quality, not durable, and the red sheets (garnet and aluminum oxide) can stain your wood. Thankfully, I have worked my way through it and very little remains. After that bad experience, I bought a random assortment of Kilngspor sandpaper, and have been very pleased with it. Both brands of sandpaper have "P" grit sizes.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> There are different organizations with standards for the abrasive grains in sandpaper and other grinding/abrasives applications. The European FEPA (Federation of European Producers of Abrasives) uses the "P" grading system, also known as ISO 6344.
> 
> I read once that "P" stands for "particle", but I would take that with a grain of sand.  I do not believe it, but I do not know why the letter "P" was chosen. FEPA uses letter "P" for coated abrasives standards, but they also use letter "F" for bonded abrasives, "D" for diamond, and "B" for cBN. For more about FEPA, see:
> https://fepa-abrasives.org
> ...


Thank you so much for info. . You have to be a woodworking teacher ToolAgnostic. . We are lucky..we have members like you..


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Finally i finished sandpaper storage boxes. i will paint it with yellow or gray.. How is it looking??


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

This is my second problem in my workshop..


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I am not working today but i will start make a dispenser for my roll abrasive.. i didn't find a good idea for my roll abrasive.. I am watching youtube videos and looking pinterest pictures for dispenser.. I didn't find it.. Have you any good idea, plan ,video or picture for dispenser..?? What is your solutions for your roll abrasive ?? My workshop is so tiny.. Space is very important for me .. I have to be so organized ..
i thankfulness for your ideas..


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

i guess i can do that this design..


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Faith! I have been working on the same problem. I have a bunch of Klingspor random rolls of sandpaper. My spouse asked me to make a holder for it, and I considered a design similar to the one you suggested above. I had already made a paper roll holder for her, and she suggested another.

The problems with the long pole holder are:

Changing one roll is a hassle, because you must organize all the rolls.
Limited capacity. I also thought about building a two row holder, with horizontal dowels one above the other.
Limited vertical space - it would go between a cabinet and a workbench, to the right of the paper roll holder pictured below.
No space for a cutter below.

My current design idea is to use angled pegs (dowels) like a coat rack. The rolls would hang from the pegs. The pegs would be arranged in two rows, zig-zag, (like "W"s across the width). It offers the following advantages:

More sandpaper rolls in a small space.
Any individual roll could be removed, cut, and put back.
Replacement of an individual roll is easy.
Easy to change the label when you change the grit size for one peg.
I think it would hold more rolls, but I have not yet done the measurements.
Cutting is done separately, which is better for the way I am doing it.
Photos:

Box of sandpaper rolls that I am using.
Sandpaper rolls with pool table balls to show scale.
Paper roll holder - my original design, rejected. I like the peg idea better. NOTE: There is a workbench under it now, so vertical space is limited.
Closeup of lynch pin on paper roll holder. Design rejected, now working on peg design.
Example coat rack - but with a single row of pegs. My design would use two horizontal rows in a zig-zag "W" pattern on a single board.
Example zig-zag coat rag. I like the peg arrangement, but my design would be much closer spaced on a single board, not the wide arrangement with the lap joints shown here.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Hi Faith! I have been working on the same problem. I have a bunch of Klingspor random rolls of sandpaper. My spouse asked me to make a holder for it, and I considered a design similar to the one you suggested above. I had already made a paper roll holder for her, and she suggested another.
> 
> The problems with the long pole holder are:
> 
> ...


Very nice designes Tool Agnostic.. but i have to cut it.. i have to add blade..

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

My air hose reel working not bad..























SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

These are my abrasive rools..



















































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I cutted pieces of dispanser today. . It is not finished yet. .























SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I added mini shelf for my am fm radio clock and my hot water machine in my workshop.. Yes i like to so much to drink hot coffee and tea..
















SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I finished to cut wooden numbers for wooden calendar and sandpaper numbers..
Yes my next project will be wooden perpelatuar calendar..






























SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

My woodwork shop name will be " partridge rehabilitation center"
I finished my sign..









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

How is it looking?























SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

How is it looking?























SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I painted it with yellow today.. Numbers will be black color.. I will make french cleat system.. i will hang it on my wall ..









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I started tape holder project for my work shop. . I will make 4 more same tape holders ..I have to be so busy these black days..























SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I guess i will finish my tape holder today..























SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Finally i finished it .. I will paint it..





































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I painted with Yellow today












































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Tool Agnostic said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I considered a design similar to the one you suggested above.
> 
> The problems with the long pole holder are:
> 
> Changing one roll is a hassle, because you must organize all the rolls.


Tool Agnostic,

While your statement is correct,* in the design suggested above*, changing one roll has no effect to any other roll. Each roll hangs on it own dowel rod. The rolls of paper AND the individual dowels rods are separated by the plywood supports between each roll. The notch for the dowels is cut in from each side and NOT all the way thru the supports.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Dave McCann said:


> Tool Agnostic, While your statement is correct,* in the design suggested above*, changing one roll has no effect to any other roll. Each roll hangs on it own dowel rod. The rolls of paper AND the individual dowels rods are separated by the plywood supports between each roll. The notch for the dowels is cut in from each side and NOT all the way thru the supports.


Good points. Thank you.

I noticed it a while ago but didn't say anything; it seemed visually apparent to everyone. One consideration with @faith michel's design is the individual supports have width that reduces available sandpaper storage compared with a single long pole (a design I rejected).

I like faith michel's design for its ease-of-replacement and built-in tear-off bars, but for our specific situation, the separate peg design may be better. It is partly about storage density, and partly about sandpaper roll portability.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Guys
I have a question. .I want to build a whiteboard but i dont want to paint.. I want to use direct.. what metarial i have to use ??
My options..
1) White MDF
2) White formica 
3) White laminate 
OR
I can use a metal metarial.. Forexample scrap white refrigerator (fridge) door
Thank you so much for your answers..


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I guess i will try scrap white mdf..









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I am painting it with yellow..









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Faith - can you gather up some scrap materials to test your projects with?
here at the Home Centers, there are inexpensive plastics just for white marking boards.
you would have to do your own tests on boards that you paint yourself.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Faith - can you gather up some scrap materials to test your projects with?
> here at the Home Centers, there are inexpensive plastics just for white marking boards.
> you would have to do your own tests on boards that you paint yourself.


I tested it with with white mdf yesterday john .. it looks not bad.. i guess i will make it with mdf..
















SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I montaged black numbers and blade today..












































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I painted air hose reel today ..
















SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

My tape holder working perfect..






























SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I started a new project today.. I will make a hot glue station..












































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I maked a shelf for my tapes yesterday...












































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

My new yorker friend sent a traffic sign for me.. it is a gift.. How is it looking ?
















SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I will add plexiglass on my hot glue station..
















SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I guess my wall looks good..

































































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I failed my glue station today.. i will try to make it again tomorrow..
















SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I started my whiteboard project today. It is not finish yet. .









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I guess none of us could read it if it said, "Ağaç işçiliğini seviyorum"


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I am still working on it..












































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Finally i finished it..





































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## furnacefighter15 (Jun 21, 2020)

faith michel said:


> Finally i finished it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive got a chalk board very similar to that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Nice job on the white board. From working on them at my job, I have two suggestions.
1. Don't use old markers. After a month or so, the ink begins to ... change. The marks aren't as easy to clean off, and actually start leaving permanent stains on the board.
2. Use a whiteboard cleaner to wipe it down. Don't use household cleaning products, alcohol or other products. Almost all other product will wear down the resistive surface faster. None of the other products conditions the surface. True whiteboard cleaner cleans the board better, and conditions the surface making it last longer.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

mikechell said:


> Nice job on the white board. From working on them at my job, I have two suggestions.
> 1. Don't use old markers. After a month or so, the ink begins to ... change. The marks aren't as easy to clean off, and actually start leaving permanent stains on the board.
> 2. Use a whiteboard cleaner to wipe it down. Don't use household cleaning products, alcohol or other products. Almost all other product will wear down the resistive surface faster. None of the other products conditions the surface. True whiteboard cleaner cleans the board better, and conditions the surface making it last longer.


Thank you so much.. i didn't find a whiteboard cleaner in here.
Can i use WD 40 for a whiteboard cleaner? Have you any alternatife solution for a whiteboard cleaner? 

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

furnacefighter15 said:


> Ive got a chalk board very similar to that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is good idea.. I can do blackboard behind the whiteboard.. one board is black board and white board .. it will be multifictional..
But Blackboard is old fashion.. is anybody use a blackboard this last twenty years? We use smartboard at my college..

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I started pegboard project for my workshop this morning..
















SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I finished shelf for my tools.. The pegboard will be under the my new shelf..






























SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## furnacefighter15 (Jun 21, 2020)

faith michel said:


> It is good idea.. I can do blackboard behind the whiteboard.. one board is black board and white board .. it will be multifictional..
> But Blackboard is old fashion.. is anybody use a blackboard this last twenty years? We use smartboard at my college..
> 
> SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


I think most schools have gone white board and computer stuff.

But chalk is still popular with kids. So sometimes a kids room might have a wall of chalkboard (painted on) and also for sidewalk use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I will make pegboard hooks than paint box..
















SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

you do good work, Faith.

if I was going to make my own pegboard and drill all those thousands of holes, I would get a small piece of pre-made pegboard and use that as the pattern to drill the holes. I would not have the patience to draw all those lines.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

John Smith_inFL said:


> you do good work, Faith.
> 
> if I was going to make my own pegboard and drill all those thousands of holes, I would get a small piece of pre-made pegboard and use that as the pattern to drill the holes. I would not have the patience to draw all those lines.


Thanks for your great and good idea John... where ? Where can i find a small piece of pre made pegboard? We are in quarantine 7 days 24 hours .. Everywhere is closed for virus.. i dont want to shop at internet..I have no another solution.. 

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Maybe i can paste my mathetamatics notebook pages on mdf nexttime..









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

My wall is last version...

































































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I started spray paint can holder project today.. if i can find open local market i will buy pvc pipe. .. I will cut it 20 degrees i guess it will be long 17 cm.. 

Holds one side 16 cans 
Holds other side 16 cans

Total capacity will be 32 cans...

It will be 18 inches highs 13 inches deep and 17 inches wide...

I finished mdf box today i am waiting pvc pipe now...









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

How is looking my tool wall ??






























SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

The quote on the whiteboard reads, "He/She who loves their country the most is the one who does their duty best." - M. Kamel Ataturk
(A founding father of the Republic of Turkey and its first president.)


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

That's a large selection of tape! What sort of projects do you do in the workshop?

Great quote btw!


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> The quote on the whiteboard reads, "He/She who loves their country the most is the one who does their duty best." - M. Kamel Ataturk
> (A founding father of the Republic of Turkey and its first president.)


Please tell me... David..
How can you focus on a picture ??
Maybe your suqqestions work my lessons in my school....
My friends take pills for to focus in my school..
This is not fair..

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

BigCountry79 said:


> That's a large selection of tape! What sort of projects do you do in the workshop?
> 
> Great quote btw!


Thanks.. i have large selection of tape Because i use them for clamps.. i dont have any clamps in my workshop yet..






























SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

There are so stray cat in my street.. They are so hungry. . I will do something for stray cats..






























SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I used my old soup bowl and 12 mm scrap mdf for cat food bowl..
My Next project will be a shelter for stray cats..
By the way..
I miss my cat...
He dead 4 months ago ..
My pain is so fresh...
He is in my first picture..
















SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

faith michel said:


> Please tell me... David..
> How can you focus on a picture ??
> Maybe your suqqestions work my lessons in my school....
> My friends take pills for to focus in my school..
> This is not fair..


There was a photo with a larger image of the whiteboard, and I was curious to know what it said. High school students in the US learn about Kamel Attaturk in their world history classes.

For studying, tell your friends to stop taking pills. Pills are a bad idea. To do well in school, the best thing is getting enough regular sleep. To get enough sleep, students should work hard to be organized and efficient with their time.

For your lessons in school, make a copy of the important things you want to learn, put them in large ziploc document holders, and tape them to the wall inside your shower, your sink mirror, and the wall opposite your toilet. ;-)


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> For your lessons in school, make a copy of the important things you want to learn, put them in large ziploc document holders, and tape them to the wall inside your shower, your sink mirror, and the wall opposite your toilet. ;-)


I will try it .. Thanks..

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I am making shelter for stray cats.. it is not finish yet..



















































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

I just read this entire thread.
Awesome!

That air hose reel sprouted an entire shop!
Love the custom work


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I maked wrench organizer today for my workshop..



















































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I am starting a new project today.. I will make a organizer for my newspapers my magazines and my files...






























SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

It looks not bad..









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I will paint it black or white now..
















SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I love american car plates.. I have mini collection. .. I am making remake american car plates now.. they are so colorful.. I will hang it on my wall tomorrow .



















































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Unfortunately turkish car lisance plates are very standart .. it looks like it..

Example..









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I am sorry to tell you this, but some of your plates are not genuine car license plates from US states. Some of them are made as souvenirs for tourists for decorations, but they were never used on cars for identification. The California "State of America" plate has genuine California renewal stickers, but they are attached to a plate that was never used to identify a car.


----------

